# SMART-Werte richtig lesen



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Servus, kann mir vielleicht jemand dabei helfen, die SMART-Werte meiner HDD richtig zu lesen? Mir sagen die Werte nämlich nicht gerade viel. Die Platte ist seit März 2012 in Betrieb.


Ich habe natürlich Datenbackups auf mehreren externen Platten, USB-Sticks und DVDs, das sollte kein Problem sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealMadnex (10. April 2014)

Hast du Probleme mit der Platte oder warum fragst du? Laut den Smart-Werten ist die Platte kerngesund.


----------



## n3ts4k (10. April 2014)

Wenn zwischen den aktuellen und schlechtesten Werten große Unterschiede wären bzw die aktuellen Werte sich den Grenzwerten annähern ist die HDD nicht mehr fit. Zusammengefasst wird das Ganze aber auch oben in dem Feld wo bei dir "gut" steht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier mal ein Beispiel wie eine nicht mehr so gesunde HDD aussieht.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

RealMadnex schrieb:


> Hast du Probleme mit der Platte oder warum fragst du? Laut den Smart-Werten ist die Platte kerngesund.


 

Nein, überhaupt nicht. Es interessiert mich einfach, ich hatte das Teil ein halbes Jahr in meiner Nerdkiste liegen.

Ich habe halt keine Ahnung, wie man SMART-Werte lesen muss. Threshold bezeichnet dem Wort nach einen Schwellenwert, nur.. Darf der dann nicht unterschritten werden?

Was heisst zum Beispiel bei Lesefehlerrate 200/200 und der Schwellenwert ist 51? Einfach aus der Noob-Perspektive sind 200 Lesefehler doch schlechter als 51?


----------



## Inzersdorfer (10. April 2014)

Die Anzahl der Fehler/Ereignisse siehst du in der Spalte Rohwert in hexadezimaler Form, in der Spalte Aktueller Wert wird ein Zustandswert ausgegeben ähnlich %, allerdings je nach Hersteller und Parameter mit dem Optimum 100, 200 oder 253.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Also im Prinzip muss ich den Hexwert in Dezimalzahlen übersetzen und wenn der an den Grenzwert kommt, wird's kritisch?


----------



## CL4P-TP (10. April 2014)

Afaik schon.


----------



## hbf878 (10. April 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Also im Prinzip muss ich den Hexwert in Dezimalzahlen übersetzen und wenn der an den Grenzwert kommt, wird's kritisch?


Nein. Der Hexwert / Rohwert ist ein Messdatum. Bsp: 
ID 01: 200-200-51-00000000000 bedeutet
000000000000 Lesefehler
dieser Rohwert (0 Lesefehler bisher) wird momentan mit 200 (bestmöglich) bewertet. 
bisher gab es keine schlechtere Einschätzung als 200 (bestmöglich).
solange der aktuelle Wert (momentan 200) über 51 bleibt, gilt ID 01 als OK.

weiteres Beispiel:
ID 03: 236-235-21-000000000C77
000000000C77 Beschleunigungszeit. Könnte 3.191ms Anlaufzeit bedeuten, könnte aber auch einfach nur ein herstellerspezifischer Messwert sein. 
Die Firmware der Platte berechnet daraus den aktuellen Wert 236 (bestmöglich wäre wohl 255). Der Wert ist also nicht perfekt, aber sehr gut. 
Die Anlaufzeit war auch schonmal schlechter, das sieht man daran, dass der schlechteste Wert 235 niedriger ist als der aktuelle Wert. 
Trotzdem sind sowohl der aktuelle als auch der schlechteste Wert *über* dem Schwellwert 21 - das bedeutet, dieser Wert ist nach Auswertung der Firmware *OK*.


----------



## der_knoben (10. April 2014)

IM Übrigen musst du die HEX-WErte nicht umrechnen, Crystal Disk Info kann dir die Dezimalwerte auch anzeigen, das geht:

Option->erweiterte Optionen->HEX-WErte->DEC

Diese Umstellung kann sich allerdings auch negativ auswirken, wenn du bspw. eine Seagate-Platte hast, hier erfolgt in manchen Werten eine Zerlegung des HEX-Wertes in 2x6 oder 3x4 Blöcke, in denen unterschiedliche Werte gespeichert werden, wodurch die Umrechnung nur noch Stuss ergibt.

Edit:
IM Anhang die Temperatur von meiner Festplatte. Im HEX-Wert ist hinten der Wert 1C wichtig (also letzter 4Block), also 1x16^1 + C(12)*16^0=28.
Die Ausgabe als Dezimalwert ergibt eine Temperatur, die sicherlich kein uns bekannter Sensor messen kann.


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> ...


Okay, dann sinken diese Werte einfach mit der Zeit immer weiter ab (mit fortschreitender Verschlechterung) und sobald der aktuelle Wert in die Nähe des Grenzwertes kommt, muss ich mir Sorgen machen - richtig?


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. April 2014)

Prinzipiell schon. Normalerweise werden solche Werte mit der Zeit schlechter bis ein Grenzwert unterschritten wird was der Hersteller als kritisch betrachtet. Bedenke: Alle diese Werte und die Grenzwerte sind vom Hersteller frei wählbar - wenn ein böser Bube immer gute SMART-Werte haben wollte könnte er die Grenzen einfach anders setzen so dass sie nie erreicht werden (auch wenn das bisher ein theoretisches Beispiel ist).

Desweiteren noch zu erwähnen: SMART ist nicht alles, jede Platte die auch 100% gut da steht kann spontan ausfallen - ein beträchtlicher Teil (wenn ich mich Recht entsinne über ein Drittel) aller HDDs bei einer Analyse die Google mal auf ihren Farmen gemacht hatte fioelen spontan aus ohne dass die SMART-Werte irgendetwas vorausgesagt hätten. Schlechte SMART-Werte bedeuten also immer Vorsicht, gute Werte aber nicht automatisch Sicherheit. 

EDIT: Quelle im eigenen Blog 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...alkis-blog-16-vertrauen-ist-gut-wirklich.html

64% der Ausfälle waren durch SMART vorhersagbar bei der Analyse von Google.
Hier ist die Quelle, falls der Link nicht geht einfach nach disk failures von hand googeln: http://static.googleusercontent.com/media/research.google.com/de//archive/disk_failures.pdf


----------



## Teutonnen (10. April 2014)

Das mit den Spontanausfällen ist mir bekannt, ich habe deshalb die Daten auf 3 externen HDDs, das Wichtige noch einmal auf 2 USB-Sticks und auf mehrere DVDs gebrannt.

Mir geht es eher um die Platte selber, die lag etwa ein halbes Jahr lang einfach so in meiner Ersatzteil-Kiste.


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2014)

Hi, 
Ich erlaube mir mal den Thread zu kapern.
Ich bin gerade dabei den alten Lappi meines Bruders für meine Eltern fit zu machen.
Er hatte ihn relativ schnell aufgegeben da er sich bereits nach kurzer Zeit Hitzebedingt ausgeschalten hatte.
Mit kam die Idle Wärme an der Stelle wo die HDD sitzt komisch vor und habe mal CrystalDisk ausgepackt, siehe Anhang.
Anscheinend ist Vorsicht geboten, aber sind die Werte nicht noch relativ weit von den Schwellwerten entfernt?

MfG Drebb


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2014)

In deinem Falle würde ich die Grenzwerte vergessen, die Daten sichern und die Platte austauschen. Grund: Deine Platte hat schwebende und bereits ausgetauschte Sektoren, sprich Stellen auf der HDD die nicht mehr lesbar/beschreibbar sind und die die Festplatte automatisch durch "Reserveplatz" ersetzt hat. Wenn eine Platte mal damit angefangen hat ists üblicherweise nicht mehr weit bis zum Ausfall da das Problem fast immer weiterhin besteht und nunmal irgendwann der Reservespeicher alle ist.

Grade bei Laptops ist diese Fehlerart häufiger weil sowas beispielsweise durch zu heftife Bewegung des Gerätes während des Betriebes provoziert werden kann (es muss natürlich nicht davon kommen, kann aber), wenn die Schreib-/Leseköpfe zwar noch keinen Headcrash verursachen aber mal auf die Oberfläche der Platte "auftippen" und den Platz an der Stelle zerstören was dann durch wiederzugewiesene Sektoren ersetzt wird. Also wenn möglich Platte zeitnah tauschen und dem lieben Bruder erzählen er soll den Lappi weniger durch die Gegend bewegen wenn er an ist.


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2014)

Ok, ich danke für die Info.
Ne Ersatzplatte kostet ja unter 40€, aber da meine Eltern sowieso kaum Speicher brauchen lohnt sich vlt gleich ne 120Gb SSD für ~55€, mal schauen


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. April 2014)

DIE kannste dann auch im Betrieb nach Lust und laune durch die Gegend werfen...


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2014)

Ich merks mir falls uns mal was zum rumwerfen fehlt


----------



## Inzersdorfer (12. April 2014)

4 defekte Sektoren wurden durch Reservesektoren ersetzt.
(ID 05: 07CC=1.996 noch verfügbare Reservesektoren, 0004=4 verbrauchte Reservesektoren)
1 schwebender (nicht lesbarer) Sektor, 5 unkorrigierbare (nicht lesbare, bei Selbsttests gefundene) Sektoren.

Wenn ein Schreib-/Lese-Kopf kurz "auftippt" ist der Headcrash da, bei hier 5400 Umin unvermeidlich.


----------



## drebbin (12. April 2014)

Also ein Drahtseilakt sozusagen.
Da der Lappi ja nur Sata II bietet - welche SSD wäre denn da sinnvoll?
Ich würde sonst einfach eine Crucial M500 - 120GB einbauen. Geht sowieso erst nach BIOS Update weil es imo keinen AHCI Modus gibt - hoffe ich finde da noch irgendwas bei nem 6Jahre alten Lappi


----------

